# Noma 8/25 Auger belt size



## rickraf (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi All, first time post here.
I have a Noma 8/25 (circa 1990"s) without an owners manual, I am having difficulty finding an owners manual or parts breakdown for this.
Does anyone have one of these or can tell me the auger belt size, the belt on this one is missing.

Thanks for your time,
Rick


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I "think" Noma was bought by Murray and Briggs and Stratton then bought Murray. Here is a link to some Noma Pars list that may help narrow your search. I wish I had more info, sorry.

Untitled Document THROWER


----------

